# Separate phone



## Maryjean76 (Jun 16, 2020)

So my hubby and I have been married for 25 years, and we have been working at home together for about 10, since working at home together, we have always shared our cell phone, we had little acquaintances so it worked fine. Now, my husband purchased a new phone and has there now all our Whatapp contacts and doesn't want me to use it anymore. I mean there are my friends there too. He kinda told me today I can use it to check my friend's posts etc but doesn't want me to use it anymore for calling my parents and wants me to use my older phone for that. Why?

He says he doesn't want me to "spit" on his new phone or treat it bad and that I talk too long with my parents and hold up the line for too long.

I don't like this. I mean I am ok to use my phone for talking to my parents, but I feel now that if I want to check for messages on whatsapp it's like if I am "spying' on him or using his "phone."

Problem is, most of the people there are all our common friends, my doctors, sister, best friend and all other people we have known together as we are always out together. I don't feel it's fair to do this.

Now it looks like he's mister popular getting messages all the time when I only have my parents and a taxi driver on my WhatsApp. Thoughts?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Buy your own phone. Brand new iPhone 13 with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Maryjean76 (Jun 16, 2020)

Andy1001 said:


> Buy your own phone. Brand new iPhone 13 with all the bells and whistles.


Even if I would buy the best phone in this world, I cannot transfer all the whatsapp contacts to me, so the problem remains.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Change the settings on his phone to create a WhatsApp group chat with just him and you. That’s all you have to do unless he actively doesn’t want you to know what or who he’s messaging. Then you have bigger problems than you think.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

You can just click on “link” the devices to share the app using two different phones, under one number. If he doesn’t like _that_ idea, then it’s not about you “spitting” on the phone. lol Otherwise, I wouldn’t read much into it.

Just wondering, is the phone an upgrade under your current phone plan or did he purchase a phone through a different service provider?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

@Maryjean76 Whatsapp is working on a way to have multiple phones on one account, but not quite available yet. There does appear to be a work around, check the link below. This should allow you both to use the same Whatapp account.









How to use the same WhatsApp account on two phones


Want to use the same WhatsApp account on two different phones without having to log out of the first phone? Here's how.




www.techadvisor.com





It seem like a weird comment that he doesn't want you to "spit" on his phone. Don't you two have sex? It would seem a little spittle on a phone should be a non-issue. Do you think he is actually trying to hide something from you? Do you have access to his new phone? If not, you should.


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Do you think he is actually trying to hide something from you?


Exactly what I was wondering about. 

I don't use WhatsApp, but there is no reason he should be acting the way he is. You might need to do some detective work.


----------



## rothypnotic (6 mo ago)

Maryjean76 said:


> So my hubby and I have been married for 25 years, and we have been working at home together for about 10, since working at home together, we have always shared our cell phone, we had little acquaintances so it worked fine. Now, my husband purchased a new phone and has there now all our Whatapp contacts and doesn't want me to use it anymore. I mean there are my friends there too. He kinda told me today I can use it to check my friend's posts etc but doesn't want me to use it anymore for calling my parents and wants me to use my older phone for that. Why?
> 
> He says he doesn't want me to "spit" on his new phone or treat it bad and that I talk too long with my parents and hold up the line for too long.
> 
> ...


Using the phone is a privacy right. Even so, I still find him very shady.You need check.


----------

